# Simple Chicken Thighs on WSM



## bowhuntr09 (Aug 15, 2011)

I have had my WSM since Memorial day and have done ribs, butts, whole chickens, spatchcocked chickens, beer can chickens and its all been edible but...this weekend I just did chicken thighs in a quick and easy spur of the moment smoke and now my wife is already begging me to do them again.

She has never raved about anything I did on the smoker all summer until now. I chalk up the mediocrity of previous smokes to me learning the art, but hopefully I'm on the road to success now.

All I did was dust the thighs with Jeff's rub about an hour before smoking them. I fired up the WSM using the minion method using KBB. I used about 4 chunks of apple wood, empty foiled pan, all vents 100% open all the time. Once the initial white smoke dissipated after putting the WSM together I filled the top rack with the thighs. I let them go for 1 hour, then flipped them and rotated the top rack 180 degrees. After the second hour I pulled them and then crisped the skin on my gas grill.

No pics, we were too busy eating!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 15, 2011)

Sounds real good, but we have a saying here.

              
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I guess since your new we'll have to give you a break!


----------



## sqwib (Aug 15, 2011)

Sounds like you had a successful smoke.

Congrats


----------



## meateater (Aug 15, 2011)

Sound great, I hear ya sometimes the eating hand is quicker than the camera hand.


----------



## realtorterry (Aug 15, 2011)

Sounds good if only we could know for sure it happened


----------



## fpnmf (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## africanmeat (Aug 17, 2011)

you gave us a nice story pity you left out the pics. dont worry there is next time


----------



## bowhuntr09 (Aug 18, 2011)

Tough Crowd!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I plan to duplicate my efforts this weekend. I'll try to have a camera on hand this time!


----------

